
Show HN: ZeroCell – a simple, efficient Excel to POJO library for Java - zikani_03
https://github.com/creditdatamw/zerocell
======
mcklaw
Congrats to ZeroCell dev, good work! it looks simple and perfectly usable with
well formed files, but how it deals with the day-by-day office files (not so
well structured, lot of edge cases and so)? Maybe an entry for these cases
would be necesary in the documentation.

~~~
zikani_03
Thanks! Indeed, the library really works best for well structured files. Where
I work, we use it daily to process different types of excel files with at
least 40 columns each but they are all well structured.

Will update the documentation to make this clear. Thanks for the feedback. :)

